# Which is Better?



## Doubl3Ac3 (Oct 14, 2008)

Ok i got them to fit on here finally so now i need to figure out which one is better, so im asking you guys


----------



## Njaco (Oct 14, 2008)

I like the green one but its awful dark.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm with Njaco.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 14, 2008)

With the above but I also like the middle one.


----------

